# Dr. Greg Boyd is being born again?



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2006)

I found this both entertaining and humorous. I just happened to check in on open theist Dr. Greg Boyd's web site to see what he's pushing lately and found this message -

gregboyd.org is currently being rebirthed
(check back this fall for a totally new creation)

Man, let's all pray that when he's born again that he will discover the Sovereign Lord.


http://www.gregboyd.org/


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Feb 7, 2006)

Check back this _fall_?

He's building a complex in the middle of a mountain on an island somewhere...


----------

